# ttyUSB0 doesn't exist?

## d4mo

I have an external LCD screen that I'm trying to get to work.  I have LCDproc installed and it won't start because it says there is no output.

I looked at my dmesg after I got all my modules loaded and plugged in the LCD screen and here are the relevant lines.

```

Nov 23 14:43:08 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

Nov 23 14:43:19 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

Nov 23 14:43:19 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

Nov 23 14:43:19 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303

Nov 23 14:43:19 localhost kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303

Nov 23 14:43:19 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

Nov 23 14:44:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Nov 23 14:44:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Nov 23 14:44:06 localhost kernel: pl2303 2-1:1.0: pl2303 converter detected

Nov 23 14:44:06 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: pl2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

```

So it says it's attached to ttyUSB0, but if I go into /dev it's not there.  What gives?

----------

## d4mo

Is it because I don't have udev running?  I could have sworn I did this before without udev but I could be wrong.

----------

## idella4

 *d4mo wrote:*   

> Is it because I don't have udev running?  I could have sworn I did this before without udev but I could be wrong.

 

I would say so.  Why are you without udev?

----------

## d4mo

For a couple of reasons.  

1.  My kernel is too "old" to support it.

2.  I don't want it.  It's a server and I'm not plugging new hardware into it and I don't want/need the module loading.

----------

## idella4

ok, I'll bite.  What vintage kernel   ???? gasp ; I take it we are talking the  predecessor, devfs??? I've almost forgotten its name.

You'll probably need someone like Neddy who absorbed all that.

----------

## d4mo

2.6.23.  It's not that old it's just not new enough to support the newer versions of udev I guess.  

I don't have devfs or hotplug or anything like that either.  I don't want any of it haha.

----------

## Jaglover

sys-apps/makedev  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

 *d4mo wrote:*   

> 2.6.23.

 Why are you using such an old kernel?  If I recall correctly, that is not an LTS kernel.  Even if it was, it would have long since passed beyond support from the kernel.org maintainers.

----------

## d4mo

Because I haven't used this box for awhile and I'm too lazy to upgrade haha.

----------

